# HELP! Sharp Aquos LCD TV



## 1Teresa (Jul 7, 2009)

Whilst watching the tv, my mum leant on the remote control with her elbow, and then the picture just went, no sound either  

I've tried all automatic searching for channels again, and back to automatic installation too. Looked in the manual in the troubleshooting part and tried many many things, but i haven't come across anything that has sorted it out. 

Any ideas what could've happened  and how i can fix it?

Thanking you in advance. Teresa.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Look for a TV/Video button on the remote and press it.
It may be in video input mode.


----------



## 1Teresa (Jul 7, 2009)

It's ok, all sorted 

It was set to DTV....should've been on EXT1..............................DOH!!

Thanks for your reply tho


----------

